# Tree Frog



## John Hunt (Aug 17, 2015)

Found this little tree frog in my backyard. For some size perspective he is sitting on a raspberry cane.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice shot, love these little guys.  I don't see them that often anymore.


----------



## baturn (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice, and good find.


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 17, 2015)

Is it just me or is the eye NOT the sharpest in this photo? Looks like the side of the frog is more in focus.

Is that what you were going for?


Maybe run a noise reduction on the background?


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 18, 2015)

Great shot John.


----------

